# CPU problem.. auto power off



## tush4r (Jun 25, 2012)

PLEASE HELP ME OUT
ASUS p5gcmx/1333
3gb ddr2
160gb hdd
intel core2duo E4600@2.4ghz
windows 7 ultimate
my system is working with a very slow speed and many times it has happened that whenever i run 2 or more application it stops responding.
i re-installed windows 7 ultimate but that didn't seemed to work. Also the cpu usage fluctuate in between 75%-100%.. and one more thing the PC gets power off on its own without proper shutdown!
following softwares are installed on my PC
visual studio 2010
sql server 2008

please help me out.
Thanking you in advance


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 25, 2012)

check for virus. normal usage should be less than 10%. unless you running some application


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2012)

What PSU r u using. Get a gadget for TOP PROCESS and watch why the CPU usage is so high. U may also download Process Hacker.


----------



## koolent (Jun 25, 2012)

Download "Who crashed" and let your PC shut down, although it seems an overheating issue, let us confirm.

Now, this can be because of multiple reasons and as said, it must idle at less than ~10% being a Core 2 Duo !

Now, first check for viruses with a good antivirus and diagnose using a boot time scan.

but as you have re-installed the OS, there must be no problem regarding that.

Windows might be updating !!! This can be ! But stiill would not put a truck load on CPU.

THIS IS CONFUSING. !


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

looks like either a PSU or cpu overheating issue. post a HWinfo screenshot.


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

CPU I think !!


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 3, 2012)

Could be anything, a PSU issue or an overheating issue. Check for the CPU Shutdown Temperature of the system in BIOS (if available).


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 3, 2012)

1. How many cooling fans are there in You cabinet?
2. Are the working?
3. PSU Make and Model Number?
4. Have you overclocked anything?
5. HWInfo Screen Shot required.
6. Task Monitor Process Tab Screenshot showing all processes and load.


----------

